# Fiorenzato f64 evo or eureka mignon xl



## Yaronm (Dec 31, 2021)

Hi there,

i wanted to buy a mingion xl for home use (about 80 to120 gram per day), order from a shop thay called me and told mw thay are out of stock, long story short the sealsman offerd me a f64e, For the same price.

Will be used only for espresso, no single dosing, not changing coffee that much.
What do you think should i go for it?


----------

